# help me to buy digital-camera



## cyrix (Jan 4, 2006)

hi all,

i joined forum recently.
i want to buy a digital camera , which should having

01. at least 4megapixel resolution
02. good indoor/outdoor picture quality
03. memory backup should be 32mb
04. good battery backup

can anybody help me ..................
waiting for suggestion


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 4, 2006)

Try nikon 4600 and you must buy atleast a 128mb sd card to accompany it


----------



## puja399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Better still, go for Nikon 4800, it has 8X optical zoom (u will need it, believe me!!).

EDIT-- But before buying, do check Fuji FX5500.


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jan 5, 2006)

BTW, what is your budget? The choice depends purely on the budget.
Also check dpreview.com before buying high end or middle end cameras.


----------

